# Du coup



## leonv07

Salut,

Encore moi et mes questions. Je voudrais que vous me disiez dans quels contextes je peux utiliser l'expression _du coup _parce que j'ai des amis français qui l'utilisent. D'après ce que j'ai entendu dire, c'est une expression qui indique la conséquence mais il doit y avoir des différences avec d'autres expressions comme _puis _ou _alors _par exemple.

Merci d'avance de vos réponses,

Leonel


----------



## totor

en mi opinión, *du coup* tiene varias acepciones. entre ellas:

debido a eso, a causa de eso, a la vez, de paso.


----------



## ed-hipo

asi que, por lo tanto


----------



## leonv07

Je vous remercie énormément!


----------



## lisseth pineda

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
hola como estan???
quiero saber que significa esta  frase
estoy aprendiendo frances ..... pero no entiendo "en" que remplaza en la oracion y tampoco entiendo du coup .... que supuestamente es debido a esto !!!!

esta hablando de una mujer 
"ses rares sourires n'en sont du coup"

gracias 
chao


----------



## gliamo

¿Puedes escribir la frase completa, por favor?

Edit: _du coup_ = entonces


----------



## lisseth pineda

si claro !! 
pero que quiere decir la frase,?
sus sonrisas no son entonces?? sus sonrisas no existen entonces!!!

emma stanton cache ses dents 
d'un timide revers de manche 
ses rares sourires n'en sont du coup
que plus touchant 

gracias


----------



## Wafa

Hola, 
 sus raras sonrisas  son a la vez más que conmovedoras


----------



## lisseth pineda

gracias !!!! 
el frances es muy raro para mi !!! jajaa


----------



## Arrius

Me parece que "en" se refiere al ademán de taparse la boca timidamente.
Entonces, de ce geste (con este gesto), de  + sustantivo = "en".
¿Qué opináis de mi traducción? (je ne suis, hélas, qu'un pauvre rosbif):
 resultan sus raras sonrisas de este gesto en seguida aún más conmovedoras.


----------



## Angel Gris

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola!
Alguien me podría ayudar con el sentido de *Ben du coup*?

Esta es la frase completa:
_Ça fait pas lourd... *Ben du coup*, je préfère en rester là._ 
(No es mucho… Bien, prefiero dejarlo ahí)

Sé que es poco contexto, pero es sólo lo que tengo, frases sin contexto en un ambiente político informal.

Mil gracias de todos modos por cualquier cosa que puedan decirme!


----------



## Paquita

_Ça fait pas lourd_...= en efecto , corresponde a "no es mucho" y se refiere muchas veces a una cantidad de dinero 

_*Ben du coup*,=_ forma coloquial para concluir = por tanto, por consiguiente, total


----------



## esseiro

Hola! "ben du coup" es simplemente " hé bien, alors, (significa hé bien, puisque c'est comme ça...)  je préfère.... !!" 
Creo que puedas traducir con "pues, si es asî, prefiero.."


----------



## Angel Gris

Exactamente lo que precisaba. ¡Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Blackonix

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Salut! Hola a todos, necesitaría una mano con esta expresión, en una conversación entre amigos:

-Fais tes bagages!

-tu viens?

-mais non, je décolle pour berlin, et toi aussi bientôt du coup, avec blandbland dès que je l'ai prévenue

Bueno, creo entender el sentido pero quiero que me confirméis :

- Haz tu equipaje!

- ¿es que vienes?

- hombre no, despegó para Berlin, y tu también "bientôt du coup" (en seguida??), con blandbland (supongo que será el apodo de alguien??), ya la he informado.

Gracias si me echáis una mano!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Una propuesta: 

- *...y, por cierto, pronto tú también* (volarás a Berlín)


----------



## Paquita

Du coup expresa consecuencia:


> ♦ _Du coup._ À la suite de quoi :
> 
> 
> ♦ _Du même coup._ En conséquence de quoi.  Synon. _par voie de conséquence_ :CNRTL


significa por lo tanto, por consiguiente, por eso...


----------



## Blackonix

*** Normas 2 y 5.
Gévy (moderadora)

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## laurill_24_mza

**** NUEVA PREGUNTA ****





*tu parles français du coup*
Hola podrían ayudarme a traducir esta frase, la leí en una conversación de un chat, entre un francés y una argentina que está aprendiendo francés.


----------



## janpol

en consecuencia...


----------



## jprr

laurill_24_mza said:


> Hola podrían ayudarme a traducir esta frase, la leí *en una conversación *de un chat, entre un francés y una argentina que está aprendiendo francés.


Falta el contexto y saber cómo encaja la expresión... pero muy a menudo *"du coup"* señala algo (un hecho, una situación) que no buscaste pero que se te cayó *a *consecuencia de otro hecho / otra situación

Podría ser algo como: "Así que [de hecho], vos hablás francés" / "total que ..."


----------



## laurill_24_mza

jprr said:


> Falta el contexto y saber cómo encaja la expresión... pero muy a menudo *"du coup"* señala algo (un hecho, una situación) que no buscaste pero que se te cayó *a *consecuencia de otro hecho / otra situación
> 
> Podría ser algo como: "Así que [de hecho], vos hablás francés" / "total que ..."


----------



## laurill_24_mza

Hola, no tengo bien el contexto porque no copié la conversación, si recuerdo que el francés le decia que  nunca iría a Argentina, seguido de *tu parles* *français du coup... 
*


----------



## jprr

laurill_24_mza said:


> Hola, no tengo bien el contexto porque no copié la conversación, si recuerdo que el francés le decia que  nunca iría a Argentina, seguido de *tu parles* *français du coup... *


Vés que necesitamos el contexto  porque por lo que decís me parece que puede ser más bien equivocada la propuesta que hicé.
ahora recién aparece un francés... ¿que habla con quién?
¿De qué hablaron antes?
¿y después qué dicen? aunque aproximadamente necesitamos saber de qué van las cosas o vamos a seguir diciendo cualquier cosa.


----------

